# Community Review: The Timex Navi XL Automatic



## NTMG

I just picked up the TW2V41500ZV and it hacks to my surprise.


----------



## Paul in SC

Nice write up. A lot of makers love to talk about their history. Timex has a good history too.


----------



## rdc01d

Nice article! Unique take on the hour hand marking military time, I like it.


----------

